# Old VW Polo vs T-34



## mineman65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Clip from Finnish channel MTV3 Motor/Car TV show Ajoneuvos:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXf3LdC1tPo[/YOUTUBE]

Translation:

- Do you remember where you parked your car?
- You mean my Polo?
- Yes, Polo, Polo!
- It's beside of that bloody barnhouse or something.
- Oh, yes. Have to say that this is a bit "brutal" machine compared to German ones...be careful with the steering, it can be jerky..

CRASH

- ...what's that...
- NO, F***....this isn't family program?...

- Well, I don't know how to say this Toni, and this may sound depressing, but I seriously doubt this car is going through vehicle inspection this spring.
- ...yes...I have to say that What The Hell kind of program this is, first you mock peoples cars, then you take them out for all day in freezing cold and THIS is result.
- Don't panic, I would like to thank you for participating and give you something to read for you evening: Lagus Men - Fist of Mannerheim (WWII book).
- Thank you, thank you.
- For the man of cause.
- Yes.
- Did I understand correctly that we are now even?
- Let's do it this way now, I'll take the book and the Land Rover and you can have the car. So we kind of swap.
- Well, yes...it's ok...I think
- Thank you
- Thank you

- Yes, yes, this is about it this time of this program. Next week something totally different.

- Did you by the way think at all how I'm going to get home from here?
- Try to fix the Polo somehow.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 30, 2007)

Wish I could speak Finnish..


----------

